# Einbau der Hauptplatine in das "Be quiet! Silent Base 800"



## Divionis (16. Mai 2015)

Liebes Forum,

manchmal scheitert man an blöden Kleinigkeiten...:
Da ASRock für sein "Z97 Extreme9" keinerlei Montageschrauben mitliefert, ist man auf das Zubehör des "Be quiet! Silent Base 800" zurückgeworfen...:
Da sind aber als Abstandshalter für den Einbau der Hauptplatine (neudeutsch "Motherboard") nur zwei Schräublein mitgeliefert...   
Das stellt jetzt wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil die Aufsatzpunkte im Gehäuse dankenswerterweise schon erhaben sind, nicht das große Problem dar.
Wo aber - frage ich mich - werden denn die zwei mitgelieferten Abstandshalter eingeschraubt?
Be Quit! erwähnt sie zwar in seinem Handbuch ("Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung" (die dann doch wieder nicht sooo Schritt für Schritt ist...)), schweigt sich aber leider darüber aus, wo die zu verbauen sind.
Es gibt eine Bohrung, die mit "A" (ATX) markiert ist und nicht erhaben ist. Ich nehme mal an, daß da eine der beiden Schräublein reinmuß. Wird die andere dann gar nicht verwendet? Oder wo käme die rein?

Vielen Dank schon im voraus für Eure Unterstützung.

Liebe Grüße
Divionis


----------



## jamie (16. Mai 2015)

Ich habe benanntes Gehäuse nicht, aber kann es sein, dass die zweite Schraube nur gebraucht wird, wenn deine Hauptplatine einen anderen Formfaktor hat?


----------



## Divionis (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo, Jamie,

vielen Dank für Deine prompte Antwort!
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto eher glaube ich, daß mit den erhabenen Stellen für die Aufnahme der Schrauben bei speziell diesem Gehäuse GAR keine Abstandshalter nötig sind. Ich warte aber sicherheitshalber trotzdem mal, bis Ihr mir das bestätigt...   

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.

Viele Grüße
Divionis


----------



## keinnick (16. Mai 2015)

Schau mal hier :


> Zur Mainboard-Montage müssen kaum Abstandshalter eingesetzt werden; in der Regel sollte dies nur bei der Verwendung von Modellen im μATX-Format nötig sein. Ansonsten verfügt das Silent Base 800 bereits über mehrere nach innen in das Gehäuse ragende Auflageflächen mit Innengewinde. Das erspart also in den meisten Fällen die Notwendigkeit der Anbringung zusätzlicher Abstandshalter.
> 
> be quiet! Silent Base 800 - UPDATE: Midi Tower im Test: Die besten kompakten Gehäuse im Vergleichstest



Sieht so aus als kannst Du Dir die Dinger sparen.


----------



## Divionis (16. Mai 2015)

Super, danke für die Bestätigung!!


LG
Divionis


----------

